# Phillips 'Coolskin' electric razor



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Phillips 'carve your skin to a fucking pulp' more like.

I thought I'd invest in an electric razor, as I've wet shaved for years and fancied a change, so went for this one that you can use in the shower, with nivea cream that you can squirt on while your shaving etc etc

Used it 3 times and my face looks lime Simon Westons :evil:

Cool skin my arse.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Cool skin my arse.


I guess you are not happy with your razor but why do you want some one to skin your arse :?: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I assume this is the one with the Nivea Cream which "ejeculates" on your face :lol:

Brought me out in spots.

I recently bought this razor and it is superb. Amazon

However I paid just under Â£100 in December from Amazon


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> I assume this is the one with the Nivea Cream which "ejeculates" on your face :lol:


That's the one. It claims to have an improved 'lift and cut' system. What it fails to mention is that it's your skin that it lifts and cuts. :evil:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I used one of these in the shower for about 3 years until it broke a couple of months ago - and it worked for me!

Now I've switched back to straight wet shaving, with a Gillette Fusion, and it is FAB. Smooth as a baby's arse!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Used it 3 times and my face looks lime Simon Westons :evil:


Sorry but that just made me ROFL


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> ... with cream that you can squirt on


So, resorting to electric appliances to get that 'cream squirting on your face' feel eh?

Whatever next?:










Are you feeling lonely fella?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

2 options, wet shave or wet shave.

Man make fire and man wet shave!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

John C said:


> 2 options, wet shave or wet shave.
> 
> Man make fire and man wet shave!


I've wet shaved since the age of 18, so last week I thought I'd switch to the dark side and try an electric razor. Never again.

I've given it to my brother and I'm back on the Gillettes with Nivea shave cream!



TT2BMW said:


> So, resorting to electric appliances to get that 'cream squirting on your face' feel eh?
> 
> Whatever next?:
> 
> Are you feeling lonely fella?


You offering big boy? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I've given it to my brother


God, you're all heart fella. Still, at least you'll still look related with your matching Simon Weston faces!! :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > I've given it to my brother
> ...


I know. It's just the way I am. Too generous for my own good. :wink:

He thanked me, then gave me his toothbrush that makes his gums bleed.

It's actually starting to settle down a bit today..


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bit of malt vinegar on that raw skin and you'll be right as rain mate!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wax it next time  :-*


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Wax it next time  :-*


Are we talking about the same thing here?! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Wax it next time  :-*
> ...


Absolutely


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well I don't feel my life will be complete until Gillette release a Mach X razor with at least 10 blades for the closest possible shave and also the best a man can get.

Can you get Latte shave foam?

Wash and go?


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

garyc said:


> Well I don't feel my life will be complete until Gillette release a Mach X razor with at least 10 blades for the closest possible shave and also the best a man can get.


And how much will they charge for that beasty????

The only good thing electric razors have going for them is that you don't need to spend a small Comic Relief donation on replacing the blades.... I paid Â£11-odd for 8 Gillette blades in Boots yesterday... and they aren't even the all-singing, all-vibrating battery powered, mico-pulse, 5-blade, make-you-a-cup-of-coffee-when-you-wake-up-in-the-morning jobby either.... 8 of those sods cost 19-fucking-pounds!!!!!     

And you women wonder why we go mad when you blunt them on your legs... :roll: :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

thejepster said:


> The only good thing electric razors have going for them is that you don't need to spend a small Comic Relief donation on replacing the blades.... I paid Â£11-odd for 8 Gillette blades in Boots yesterday... and they aren't even the all-singing, all-vibrating battery powered, mico-pulse, 5-blade, make-you-a-cup-of-coffee-when-you-wake-up-in-the-morning jobby either.... 8 of those sods cost 19-fucking-pounds!!!!!
> 
> And you women wonder why we go mad when you blunt them on your legs... :roll: :wink:


Try Amazon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> > The only good thing electric razors have going for them is that you don't need to spend a small Comic Relief donation on replacing the blades.... I paid Â£11-odd for 8 Gillette blades in Boots yesterday... and they aren't even the all-singing, all-vibrating battery powered, mico-pulse, 5-blade, make-you-a-cup-of-coffee-when-you-wake-up-in-the-morning jobby either.... 8 of those sods cost 19-fucking-pounds!!!!!
> ...


Wouldn't she have longer legs though :? :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Had this a year, still not quite sure about these three spinning blde things.
The cleaning box is a gimmic - you can clean it as well just rinsing under a hot tap. 
So far the best for me is the wet shave m3 with a vibrating blade


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Now for sale. Any sado masochists out there?

The fucking thing


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Phillips 'carve your skin to a fucking pulp' more like.
> 
> I thought I'd invest in an electric razor, as I've wet shaved for years and fancied a change, so went for this one that you can use in the shower, with nivea cream that you can squirt on while your shaving etc etc
> 
> ...


Not as you used it on your arse mate... :?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TTotal said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Phillips 'carve your skin to a fucking pulp' more like.
> ...


Only once :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Are you feeling lonely fella?


_*That is just broken !!*_


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Tried an electric razor once and decided 'never again'.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Phillips 'carve your skin to a fucking pulp' more like.
> 
> I thought I'd invest in an electric razor, as I've wet shaved for years and fancied a change, so went for this one that you can use in the shower, with nivea cream that you can squirt on while your shaving etc etc
> 
> ...


I have just picked up on this thread and haven't laughed so much in ages.

I had one of these and couldn't believe
a. How shit it was
b. How painful it was
c. How gay it was. It never quite felt right having a vibrating thing jiz on your face just before you rub it in all over your face just like they do on the movies (I've been told)

I eventually took a hammer to it and smashed it to fucking pieces feeling very manly indeed


----------

